# Warming / Sleeping barrel



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We did have a warming barrel for the little ones for the first couple of days of their lives and when it got quickly and unexpectedly cold. Now the heat light is off but they still all love to curl up in it. :cake:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. My kids used the warming barrel too. Good place to sleep.


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

I plan to make one of the warming barrels also! I have a nice plastic 55 gallon drum I will transform.


----------



## ct_windfarm (Dec 28, 2015)

Just a word of caution!!!
Plastic or poly drums do make good houses and warming huts for the kids but the heat from a heat lamp can also cause the top of the drum to soften up and cause it to start sagging. Remember, heat rises. If you use a heat lamp try to hang it from something other then the top of drum itself. A 125 watt bulb is usually sufficient, a lot will try and use a 250 watt and it gets really hot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just use a 100 watt bulb.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll have to check what we were using. No issues to report. The temp on the bottom never got above 80*.


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Great info. I haven't bought a lamp yet. I will keep it around 100 or 125 bulb!


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Ooh, I have an extra plastic barrel! Does anyone have a picture?
I'm not sure if I'll need to put a heat lamp in it but it will be nice to have a place like that for the kids to go in.


----------



## Katie1028 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes! I just saw this. Okay you will need a spade drill bit, some zip ties and a reciprocating saw or the like and your heat lamp. Oh and a marker. Flip the drum upside down. Cut a door at the bottom of the drum so kids can enter. Towards the top about 3/4 way up drill homes all the way around using your spade bit for ventilation. On the top of the drum trace around the base of your light with the sharpie marker. Then come in about an inch or less and Draw a smaller circle. You Want your light to have a lip to sit on so you want your opening to be just slightly smaller than the size of the metal light holder. You don't want the hole too small though because you don't want the actual bulb to melt the plastic. Next drill a couple of holes at 9 and 3 o'clock. Put the bulb in the hood. Set it on top and use the zip ties to secure it through the two holes you just drilled. Voila!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We just used a Dremil. Much easier to work with on a plastic barrel.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/74802043785103606/
 is a good pic of one.


----------

